# New Walnut Project



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what it is with the Walnut lately but this one was a real treat. Two Walnut trees 26"-30" diameter in a neighbor's back yard bordered by a garage, a fence, and power lines. Thank goodness pros were taking these down because there's no way I could have done it. All in all both trees yielded 2 nice logs each. Very round and very clear looking. I could only get two on the trailer at a time. The ones in the trailer picture are the two small ones. Hopefully sawing them up this weekend! Pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! Did you hear me then??? LOL!! Those will produce some NICE slabs...I'd be tempted to step out of my comfort zone and saw for grade and qtrswn. BUT I'd be hounding them for that one or two wide crotches I seen in the pics!!!!

You got Blessed there!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I forgot to give you the directions to my saw!!!!HEAD SOUTH!!! LOL. This straight stuff will get you confused...just send my way and I'll..mmmmm....dispose ...a slice at a time!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

They would make some nice slabs but they would also make some awesome boards. You're right...I'm so confused! I'll have to consult the magic eight ball. Stay tuned...


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Awe MAN????
And I now live too south to come see?
CeeeRipe!


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Make more selling for veneer than sawing, but not as much fun.:laughing:


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Logger...A couple of people thought I should sell them as veneer logs but the reality is that a veneer mill isn't going to be interested in a tree from a city lot. The risk of metal is too great for them even though I rarely find metal in the logs I get. I like making great lumber though so using logs like these just gives my customers some awesome wood to work with.

Here's a picture from today where I picked up the remaining two logs. Both ten footers from the same trees as the ones in the pics above. Hoping to saw some up this weekend! Can't wait!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen I didn't realize:shifty::shifty: you dropped the other two off here already!!:icon_cool::blink::laughing::laughing:

Looking good!!!! I can't wait to see how you saw them!!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful logs!
Maybe saw a couple Qtr Sawn:yes:?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Decided to go for width instead of Qsawing but there are some nice Qsawn boards in the pile. Here's a couple of pics from 2 of the logs we milled up last night. The two shorter logs yielded around 450bf of nice 5/4 and 6/4 lumber 11" to 20" wide.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

More pics from the lumber in these logs. Pretty stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yer Killing me here!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like you need to take a vacation and come visit your pals in the Midwest.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Man those are beautiful! My neighbor had 2 walnut trees taken down in March that were a little smaller then those but I have no space let alone the milling capability!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Allen.
I'm headed to Tenn Tim's on wednesday to look at some walnut.
You both always surprise me with the cuts you come up with.

Very unlikely I'll head up to the Chi-town/Milwaukee area for many years to come.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! 
That is some awesome pieces.

I must of closed out prior to it posting the other night...it didn't go through:thumbdown:. LATE night posting syndrome I guess:laughing: type...doze....type...doze...OOOPS catch the laptop...gotta finish this sentence!!:blink::huh::furious::blink:

Looks GREAT!!! Keep posting those pics!!!


----------

